# PSU



## GoonerGamer (Sep 18, 2012)

HI GUYS 

ITS ME AGAIN .. AT LAST  BOUGHT A GPU HD6870 ICE EDITION ONE .....NOW THE THING IS I NEED A 500W PSU WITHIN 2.8 K CAN ANYBODY HELP ME OUT  ON THIS


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 18, 2012)

At that budget you may only get this
CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

But i suggest you to increase your budget & atleast get this
CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Vish2a9l (Sep 18, 2012)

Corsair CX 500.. Around 3.

Corsair CX 500.. Around 3.


----------



## GoonerGamer (Sep 18, 2012)

Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W ATX Power Supply.....how about this one


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 18, 2012)

Worst your money can buy...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/147389-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html

On CoolerMaster (refresh)


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

Get Corsair CX500 @3.5K
It is the minimum safe choice for HD6870.


GoonerGamer said:


> Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W ATX Power Supply.....how about this one



Bad PSU. Should be avoided.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2012)

@ OP - can you tell us what cpu do you have ??


----------

